# The Java Bridge



## iconara (Apr 30, 2001)

The documentation from Apple concerning the Java Bridge is all but satisfactory - it is even faulty; so I started this thread to get the discussion going. I wish to know how to make the most out of the Java Bridge.

I realised how lacking the documentation is on this point when I tried to write a sceensaver (a ".saver" bundle) in Java. In Objective-C it's a small thing and I thought it should be in Java as well. Merrily I started but soon realised that the ScreenSaver framework was not accessible from Java by default (only the Application (AppKit) and Foundation frameworks are, save for two packages that seem to deal with Interface Builder interfaces), so I looked for info on how to make ScreenSaver.framework accessible to Java, I found the docs but they were not at all correct. They talked about creating a new Project Buidler project as type "Java Wrapper" (or similar) but in the final version of PB you can't... The rest of the docs were not that helpful since they were rather technical or refered to this project type.

Any input on this would be greatly appreciated. Please do not tell me that I should program in Obj-C instead, I am. I am learning Obj-C, but I like Java and want to explore what I can do with it. It is a most interesting technology. 


Theo Hultberg/Iconara

(The Java Bridge is Apples technology to access Objective-C classes and frameworks from Java, making Java a supported language for writing Cocoa applications.)


----------

